# churches in Lugo



## ducksoup (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of protestant churches in the Lugo area? Spanish, English, doesn't matter


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

ducksoup said:


> Does anyone know of protestant churches in the Lugo area? Spanish, English, doesn't matter


This link provides you with the option of entering the province of Lugo (or anywhere in Spain for that matter), but then you have to specify the municipio you're looking for as well.

Iglesias protestantes en España. La Guía de España.


----------

